# 1/72 Xb-70



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Was I asleep or what? Did that kit get re-issued? I really want one. I heard that that the Testors kit was due to be released again this year. I haven't heard squat.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Y3a said:


> Was I asleep or what? Did that kit get re-issued? I really want one. I heard that that the Testors kit was due to be released again this year. I haven't heard squat.


Is this the same plane as the YB-70? Mach 2 speed with the 6 pack jet pack
I missed out on one 2 years ago by 1 hour....

Chuck


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

The XB- 70 Valkyrie was too have 6 jet engines that could fly to Mach 3. Two prototypes were built. One crashed when a chase plane got too close and they collided. the other one is in a museum in Ohio.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I guess Testors bought the molds from AMT Ertl.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

AFAIK there was no "YB" version, the two planes were both XB-70s.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I see that they are the same plane.. the XB-70 was the prototypes (2) one did crash when hit by a chase plane.. Will the model be re(released)soon?

I want one. the released verson would have been called YB-70

Chuck ( I forgot the proto numbers XB70) "X" being prototype and "B" being Bomber


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

Id love to see that one re-issued.I had one as a kid ,,got it from the air force museum here in ohio.Can't remember the scale but it was fairly large.saw the plane about 2 years ago and man is it a sight.beutiful piece of history.wright patterson air force museum has a museum website .heres the link .lots of fantastic detailed pics of some truly great planes. I'm going to visit again here soon .I'll let you know when in case anyone wants any particular pictures. http://www.wpafb.af.mil/museum/


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Has this model been released?? and by WHO!

in the 60's the air force few over lake erie above the speed of sound.

I still remember the sonic booms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chuck


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I've got this kit,still unbuilt,and it's one big beautiful baby.It was issued in the mid 90's by AMT.I remember sending them a letter,explaining to them why they should release this beautiful airplane.Well,believe it or not,it was released one or two years later.I won't be pompous enough to think that I was in any way responsible for it's release,but it was a great and unbelievable surprise,and in big beautiful 1/72 scale.AMT was very bold in the mid 90's and released the most fantastic array of kits.I heard a rumor that Italeri had bought some airplane molds from AMT,and as we know,Italeri and Testors are connected in the sale of kits.Just now,Tom Lowe who was the owner of Polar Lights kits is rumored to have taken in his hands the responsibility of reissuing many of ERTL AMT MPC plastic kits,which is now owned by RC,who are more interested in producing die casts and really have poo pooed away the production of plastic model kits.Let's hope it's all true.:woohoo:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I built mine and it's currently in storage...a fantastic kit though. And I've seen the real thing at Wright-Patterson too, truly amazing...


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's another version Tom may have.
http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/NORTH%20AMERICAN%20XB-70%20PAGE.htm


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I got to see one of the wind tunnel models at Ames Research Center back in 2000. I even had an X-Plane Flight Sim version of the XB-70. It even had the folding wingtips. Hard to precision land one though. 

The 1/72 XB-70 is about as large as the 1/48 Blackbird. I decided to do a group of 1/72 super-planes, like the U2, SR-71, C5b, X-15, XB-70, X-1.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I just purchased the Italeri 1/72nd XB-70 kit yesterday. Is this from new molds or did Italeri use the AMT molds?

Larry


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I think this is the AMT/ERTL one.My friend Bruce B. was the product enginner at AMT/ERTL on this one.He sent me photos of him in the cockpit.


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

One of the reason why the XB-70 never went into production is that the the Russians designened and built the MIG 25 to shot it down.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

darkwanderer said:


> Here's another version Tom may have.
> http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/NORTH%20AMERICAN%20XB-70%20PAGE.htm


Lindberg also released the same kit, with no tooling changes, as a hypothetical SST with airline-style decals. Just how was a commercially practical passenger cabin supposed to fit in there?


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

well, it could have been 2x bigger but same design lol


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Italeri has indeed repopped the AMT 1/72 XB-70. They have acquired the ESCI molds and it seems the AMT/ERTL designed aircraft molds went along for the ride.
They have released a bunch of Esci kits under their label. Only difference is in the price.
Italeri is asking Ebay (collector) prices on alot of this stuff.
Along with the AMT XB-70, they have also released the YB-49 Flying Wing.
Bad news is they are retailing for about 72.00! Good news is that Hobby Lobby has gotten the Flying Wing, I have seen it in three different HL stores. A few days ago someone said they saw the XB-70 at HL. So wait until a 40% off internet coupon is available (Likeley next week) then run and gey one. With tax, license, and dealer prep, you can get these kits for about 43.00. This is approximately a little shy of what AMT was retailing them for in the 90's. If you factor in the shipping then it is roughly the same price! I paid 35.00 each for my XB-35, YB-40 and XB-70 (non limited ed.) back when they were released. What I paid for a few more at Toy Liquidators when AMT dumped them there is another story........

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

more bad news. every one has been complete crap to build


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think the Italeri one is the older AMT kit, reboxed and overpriced. (They did the same thing with the Flying Wing. It was about $20 when first issued; now over $70.) Thank goodness I bought the XB-35 when it was first released.


----------

